# What does an empty udder look like?



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been milking my Alpine by a machine we have and I feel like she never gets completely empty. I try to hand milk her afterwards but nothing comes out? ( I have hand milked before we got the machine)


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hhmmm.. She could be holding it back from you, does she have any kids nursing from her? She may be holding it back for the kids. There is a way to bump the bag, to see if she will let down more milk for you. She may be empty, its just hard to tell........


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

She will never be completely empty until she is dry for a while. While you are milking her, her udder is making more.

A meaty udder will feel full because of the dense tissue. A mostly empty, non-meaty udder will feel sort of like an empty water balloon- flabby and loose.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lottsagoats1 said:


> She will never be completely empty until she is dry for a while. While you are milking her, her udder is making more.
> 
> A meaty udder will feel full because of the dense tissue. A mostly empty, non-meaty udder will feel sort of like an empty water balloon- flabby and loose.


Totally correct.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

